# Future EA in Louisville, KY



## The Retinator (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello, all! I am excited and humbled to be receiving my EA degree on January 2, 2017.  I've joined the forum for guidance and brotherhood.  I hope to contribute to the forum regularly during my journey.

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Dec 23, 2016)

Great way to start the New Year, welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Keith C (Dec 23, 2016)

Congratulations!  You are in for a wonderful journey!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 24, 2016)

The Retinator said:


> Hello, all! I am excited and humbled to be receiving my EA degree on January 2, 2017.  I've joined the forum for guidance and brotherhood.  I hope to contribute to the forum regularly during my journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app



Welcome! You have certainly started the new year off on the correct foot for sure. Enjoy your time here with us as you begin your new journey  in Freemasonry. My best advice to you is to do much more listening than speaking... There are more years of experience on this site than can possibly be counted, a real asset to any newly Brother. As for the rest of the internet... stay away from the subject of Freemasonry, there is much bad information out there that will do nothing but confuse an already overwhelmed brain pan.

Good luck on your new journey towards an enLIGHTened future!


----------



## The Retinator (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you for the excellent advice!

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome. Also congratulations. I am also in Louisville. You will be initiated on my birthday. Good omen, lol.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 30, 2016)

We have a great line in our installation ceremony "_be happy and communicate happiness to others_" - its one of the secrets of a good masonic journey... my guidance is follow that maxim and learn learn learn


----------



## helipilot (Jan 1, 2017)

The Retinator said:


> Hello, all! I am excited and humbled to be receiving my EA degree on January 2, 2017.  I've joined the forum for guidance and brotherhood.  I hope to contribute to the forum regularly during my journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app



Happy new year Sir. As PM Stewart discussed, keep quiet until asked to speak...but most recommended, be sure to incorporate a highly attentive ear. The information that you will be invested with is without a doubt, the foundation of your Masonic journey. Many years ago, I was given similar instruction. Excitement...Fear...Confusion... we've all been there. I promise you nothing is what it seems. Take your initiation seriously and listen very closely to your guide and brothers to be. Above ALL, take your Masonic obligation and promises therein extremely serious. One day soon, you will be in this very position...eager to help guide a newly EA in the direction every brother before him has been for hundreds of years. Best of luck and I look forward to a full report. 


C. Caudill Jr. 32*
Columbia Lodge #58
AF&AM Valley of Frederick, MD
AASR of Freemasonry Southern Jurisdiction


----------

